# Twenty-four new species of lizards discovered on Caribbean islands are close to extin



## News Bot (May 1, 2012)

Twenty-four new species of lizards known as skinks have been discovered on Caribbean islands, half of which already may be extinct or close to extinction. The loss of many skink species can be attributed primarily to predation by the mongoose -- a predatory mammal that was introduced by farmers. Other types of human activity, especially the removal of forests, also are to blame, according to the researchers.

*Published On:* 01-May-12 01:10 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Enlil (May 13, 2012)

:cry:


----------

